# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  أهمية التدرج في قراءة الكتب العلمية ...... معالي الوزير حفظه الله

## التميمي العراقي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الأنبياء والمرسلين سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين .

الأخوة والأخوات :

أحببت أن أنقل إليكم كلاما علميا من كلام معالي الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ حفظه الله ومتعه بالصحة والعافية من محاضرة له بعنوان ( المنهجية في قراءة كتب العلم ) وهو كلام نفيس ومهم لطالب العلم يتعلق بتأسيس الطلب وكيف تكون البداية في هذا المشوار كي يكون التحصيل مثمرا ونافعا بأذن الله وهذا نص كلامه حفظه الله :

(( فأول الضوابط في ذلك، أنْ تعلم أنّ كتب أي علم من العلوم تنقسم إلى كتب مختصرة، (متون)، وإلى متوسطة، وإلى منتهية، إلى شروح كبار، فأي علم من العلوم، التفسير، شروح الحديث بل الحديث نفسه، والفقه، والعقيدة، إلى آخر ذلك، كتبه ما بين مختصر ومطوّل، من رامَ المطول قبل المختصر، فقدَ منهجيةً مهمة، في استقرار الأصول، والمختصرات لها فائدة، وفائدتها تثبيت أصول العلم، والبناء كما هو معلوم يحتاج إلى أساس قبل تشييد ارتفاعه، فالمختصرات طريق للكتب المتوسطة، طريق للكتب المطوَّلة، فإذًا من لم يحكم المختصرات فلا يديمنّ النظر في المطوّلات، وإنما المطولات في أي فنٍّ من الفنون يُحتاج إليها في معرفة ما أشكل من المختصرات، فالمطولات بالنسبة للمختصرات، كالعلوم الصناعية بالنسبة للعلوم الأساسية، يعني أنّ ابتداء طالب العلم والمتوسط أيضا لا يكون بالكتب المطولات، فإذا لا يحسنُ أنْ نسمع من بعض طلبة العلم المبتدئين أنْ يقول قرأت كتاب فتح الباري، وقرأت المغني، قرأت المجموع شرح المهذب، قرأت المحلى، قرأت نيل الأوطار، إلى آخر ذلك، هذا لا يحسن؛ لأنّه وإنْ قرأ فسيؤول به الأمر إلى عدم التحصيل، سيكون ثمَّ معلومات متناثرة، في قلبه لا يجمعها زمام، ولا يربط بينها رابط، هنا لابدَّ إذًا كمنهجية في القراءة أنْ تبدأ بالمختصر، ثم المتوسط، ثم المطوَّل، في تأسيسك، لكن إنْ أردتَ مراجعةَ مسألة، فتراجعها في أيّ كتاب شئتَ، في المطول أو المتوسط أو غيره، لكن كتأسيس في طلب العلم، لابدّ من رعاية الاختصار، قبل المتوسط، قبل المطوَّل، وما أحسن صنيع الموفق ابن قدامة رحمه الله، إذ ألف في الفقه ما يمثل هذا المنهج، فألَّفَ مثلاً كتاب العمدة في الفقه، المعروف وهوكتاب مختصر، أطول منه قليلا المقنع وله منهج، أطول منه الكافي وله منهج، والمنتهي يقرأ المغني 
وسمعت الشيخ العلامة عبد الرزاق عفيفي رحمه الله تعالى مرّة يقول: ((إنّ الموفق ابن قدامة رحمه الله سبق المدارس الحديثة، فجعل العمدة في الفقه للمستوى الابتدائي، والمقنع للمستوى المتوسط، والكافي للمستوى الثانوي، والمغني للمستوى الجامعي))، طبعًا بالنسبة إلى أهل العلم الذين يدركون هذه الكتب، وإلاّ فربّما قرأ بعض من في المستوى الجامعي الآن، العمدة ولم يدرك أكثره
فإذًا من المهم في المنهجية في القراءة، أنْ يكون ثمَّ تفريق ما بين التأسيس والاطلاع، وهذه مرة كلمة قلتها وسجلت وهي مهمة لو رُجِعَ إليها
وهي : ((الفرق ما بين العقد والملح في العلم))، العلم منه عُقَد يصار إليها ومنه ملح مساندة، فمن رام المُلح وترك عقد العلم، فإنّه لن يدرك بل سيكون عنده أخبار كثيرة ومعلومات أو ثقافة لكن لا يستطيع أنْ يتكلم بوضوحٍ في مسألة عقدية، أو في مسألة فقهية، فإذًا أول المنهج العام في قراءة كتب أهل العلم بعامة، أنْ يكون ثمَّ انتقال من المختصر إلى المطوّل وهذا يتفرّع بتفرع الفنون المختلفة )) .  
وجزاكم الله خيرا .

----------


## محمد المتعلم

بارك الله فيك.

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## عبدالملك محمد

كلام نفيس بارك الله في الشيخ وحفظه من كل مكروه

وجزاك الله كل خير على النقل الطيب

----------


## أبوعبدالعزيزالتميمي

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا.

----------


## التميمي العراقي

جزاكم الله خيرا ورزقنا وإياكم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة

----------


## عبدالله المعدي

بارك الله فيك وجزيت خيرا

----------


## أبو أويس السلفي

جزاكم الله خيرا..

----------


## التميمي العراقي

أخي عبدالله المعدي بارك الله فيك وجزيت خيرا

أخي أبو أويس السلفي جزاك الله خير ووفقنا لما يحب ويرضى

----------


## التميمي العراقي

يرفع للفائدة

----------


## علي الرضا القادري

السلام عليكم 
نعم أخي 
العلم قبل أن يكون كتباُ وكلمات هو منهج واضح لا بد منه ، وهو أساس العلم الصحيح والنافع وطالما برع أجدادنا في مختلف العلوم فهم برعوا لا شك في المنهج وقد وضعوا له أسس عدة وصلت  إلى أوربا  وأصبحت أساساً للعلوم فيها .

----------


## أبو فؤاد الليبي

حفظ الله الشيخ صالح وامد في عمره على الطاعة كم كانت لكلماته تلك وقع في نفسي عندما أدلفت إلى الطريق ولكم أفتقد سماع صوته في الدروس والمحاضرات ولكم اتمنى أن أرى له شروحات في سائر الفنون ولكم ولكم ........ والله المستعان .

----------


## التميمي العراقي

> السلام عليكم 
> نعم أخي 
> العلم قبل أن يكون كتباُ وكلمات هو منهج واضح لا بد منه ، وهو أساس العلم الصحيح والنافع وطالما برع أجدادنا في مختلف العلوم فهم برعوا لا شك في المنهج وقد وضعوا له أسس عدة وصلت إلى أوربا وأصبحت أساساً للعلوم فيها .


أخي الكريم بارك الله فيك وشكرا للإضافة الجميلة





> حفظ الله الشيخ صالح وامد في عمره على الطاعة كم كانت لكلماته تلك وقع في نفسي عندما أدلفت إلى الطريق ولكم أفتقد سماع صوته في الدروس والمحاضرات ولكم اتمنى أن أرى له شروحات في سائر الفنون ولكم ولكم ........ والله المستعان .


أللهم آمين أخي الكريم فالشيخ العلامة صالح ال الشيخ شروحاته رائعة بمعنى الكلمة جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أحمد الكويكبي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أحسن الله إليكم ؛ كفاء نقلكم المبارك . بارك الله في شيخنا الحبيب و نفع به .

----------


## التميمي العراقي

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> أحسن الله إليكم ؛ كفاء نقلكم المبارك . بارك الله في شيخنا الحبيب و نفع به .


 
وإياكَ أخي الكريم بارك الله فيك وحفظ الله الشيخ وبارك في عمره .

----------


## طالبة فقه

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خير

----------


## التميمي العراقي

وفيكِ بارك الله أختي الكريمة جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## الحافظة

كلام نفيس 
جزاكم الله خيرا ورزقكم ربي رضاه وتوفيقه

----------


## فلاح حسن البغدادي

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء

----------


## رزكار

كلام بديع زادكم الله حرصاً وثبتكم فيما يحبه ويرضاه

 


الدال على الخير كفاعله

----------


## التميمي العراقي

> كلام نفيس 
> جزاكم الله خيرا ورزقكم ربي رضاه وتوفيقه


وإياكِ بارك الله فيكِ وأحسن إليكِ




> جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


وجزاكَ بمثله بارك الله فيك




> كلام بديع زادكم الله حرصاً وثبتكم فيما يحبه ويرضاه


وإياك ورزقنا الله الإخلاص بارك الله فيك

----------


## أبو ذر القاهري

*جزاكم الله خيرا*
*وأنصح المهتم بالمنهجية في طلب العلم بمطالعة الروابط الثلاثة التالية :*
*http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?p=475760*
*http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=63802*
*http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=78271*

----------


## التميمي العراقي

وإياك أخي الكريم أبو ذر القاهري بارك الله فيك على الإضافة

----------

